# cioccolata



## omicron (18 Gennaio 2022)

ho portato in ufficio una borsa piena di cioccolata della kinder
i miei colleghi felicissimi
lo stesso quando avevo portato le uova di pasqua
a me non piace, io preferisco cioccolata fondente dal 70% in su
voi che cioccolata mangiate?


----------



## ologramma (18 Gennaio 2022)

sai io preferisco quella al latte o il torrone al cioccolato sia al latte che gianduia   ma se mi trovo anche  cioccolata fondente


----------



## omicron (18 Gennaio 2022)

ma non ti stuccano? io non mangio neanche la nutella perchè è troppo dolce


----------



## Ulisse (18 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non mangio neanche la nutella


"Padre, perdona loro, perché non sanno quello che fanno"


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Io non amo il cioccolato al latte...troppo ...dolce...
Mi piace da morire quello fondente...
Più fondente è meglio è!


----------



## omicron (18 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io non amo il cioccolato al latte...troppo ...dolce...
> Mi piace da morire quello fondente...
> Più fondente è meglio è!


concordo
compro regolarmente quella al 90%
la mangia anche la bambina


----------



## ivanl (18 Gennaio 2022)

solo fondentissimo, dal 90% in su. Senno' vivo benissimo senza


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Gennaio 2022)

Al latte, bello grasso e dolce, quello della kinder poi, una droga.
Se devo fare una porcata e ne faccio poche, che sia porcata vera.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> concordo
> compro regolarmente quella al 90%
> la mangia anche la bambina


Anche mia figlia ama quello fondente...come me...


----------



## Lostris (18 Gennaio 2022)

Nell’ordine di preferenza: Cioccolato al latte, cioccolato nocciolato, nutella o nocciolata, kinder, cioccolato bianco, cioccolata calda, budino al cioccolato, nesquik nel latte (ma
anche da solo, rischiando la vita per soffocamento da polvere).

Se proprio non c’è altro, va bene anche il fondente, massimo 80%, perché oltre mi asciuga e secca le fauci e muoro.

Non amo invece le combo cioccolato e peperoncino, cioccolato all’arancia e tutte le varie sperimentazioni in tal senso.

Aborro le praline di cioccolato che all’interno hanno cremine di varia consistenza (quindi lindor banditi), al palato o stecca dura o crema morbida.
I mix solo in caso di estrema astinenza.

Cioccolato… J’adoreee


----------



## Gattaro42 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Fondente Uber Alles


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nell’ordine di preferenza: Cioccolato al latte, cioccolato nocciolato, nutella o nocciolata, kinder, cioccolato bianco, cioccolata calda, budino al cioccolato, nesquik nel latte (ma
> anche da solo, rischiando la vita per soffocamento da polvere).
> 
> Se proprio non c’è altro, va bene anche il fondente, massimo 80%, perché oltre mi asciuga e secca le fauci e muoro.
> ...


Lostris…il nocciolato Novi cos’e buono….


----------



## omicron (18 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nell’ordine di preferenza: Cioccolato al latte, cioccolato nocciolato, nutella o nocciolata, kinder, cioccolato bianco, cioccolata calda, budino al cioccolato, nesquik nel latte (ma
> anche da solo, rischiando la vita per soffocamento da polvere).
> 
> Se proprio non c’è altro, va bene anche il fondente, massimo 80%, perché oltre mi asciuga e secca le fauci e muoro.
> ...


cioccolato fondente arancia e cannella non lo batte nessuno
ma deve essere tanto fondente
il resto te lo lascio volentieri


----------



## Lostris (18 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cioccolato fondente arancia e cannella non lo batte nessuno
> ma deve essere tanto fondente
> il resto te lo lascio volentieri


Ma così è perfetto perché almeno non si litiga


----------



## omicron (18 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma così è perfetto perché almeno non si litiga


infatti
a te lascio la cioccolata fondente
e ad arci la roba cruda


----------



## Lostris (18 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> infatti
> a te lascio la cioccolata fondente
> e ad arci la roba cruda


Semmai al latte.

Sul crudo concordo.


----------



## omicron (18 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Semmai al latte.
> 
> Sul crudo concordo.


sì esatto 


il pesce crudo ad arci


----------



## Gattara28 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Fondente. Almeno dal 75% in su. 
Però sui cioccolatini sono più malleabile. Non disdegno i rocher e i poket coffee. Top su tutti il boero. 
Abbasso Raffaello, cioccolati bianchi e compagnia varia


----------



## omicron (18 Gennaio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> Fondente. Almeno dal 75% in su.
> Però sui cioccolatini sono più malleabile. Non disdegno i rocher e i poket coffee. Top su tutti il boero.
> Abbasso Raffaello, cioccolati bianchi e compagnia varia


concordo
ma il pocket coffee è una droga e cmq non è dolcissimo
non lo compro  perchè finché non li mangio tutti non ho pace


----------



## Vera (18 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> concordo
> ma il pocket coffee è una droga e cmq non è dolcissimo
> non lo compro  perchè finché non li mangio tutti non ho pace


Il pocket coffee non è dolcissimo?


----------



## omicron (18 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il pocket coffee non è dolcissimo?


il caffè un po' stempera dai
peccato lo zucchero sul fondo


----------



## JON (18 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il caffè un po' stempera dai
> peccato lo zucchero sul fondo


Stempera? È talmente dolce che resta lo zucchero in cristalli per la saturazione.


----------



## Vera (18 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Stempera? È talmente dolce che resta lo zucchero in cristalli per la saturazione.


Ecco


----------



## ologramma (18 Gennaio 2022)

ragazzi dopo la mia seratina dove ho preso una cioccolata calda  alla macchinina  ( buonina meglio che niente) , vi dico mangiare ma senza abusarne cioè piccole porzioni  , stasera mi tocca il torrone alla gianduia con nocciole .
La cioccolata è come il sesso pocco ma buono  , così si puo ripetere nel mangiare e nel vivere il sesso, a roma dicono che il troppo storpia


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nell’ordine di preferenza: Cioccolato al latte, cioccolato nocciolato, nutella o nocciolata, kinder, cioccolato bianco, cioccolata calda, budino al cioccolato, nesquik nel latte (ma
> anche da solo, rischiando la vita per soffocamento da polvere).
> 
> Se proprio non c’è altro, va bene anche il fondente, massimo 80%, perché oltre mi asciuga e secca le fauci e muoro.
> ...


Anch'io il nesquik a cucchiaiate 
Kinder, gianduiotti e cremini il top


----------



## Venice30 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Cioccolata Lindt, quella rossa Toda la Vida


----------



## patroclo (18 Gennaio 2022)

...cioccolato al latte solo se sono in crisi acuta d'astinenza, principalmente fondente ma non fondentissimo ( se nocciolato è meglio). 
Impazzisco per il cioccolato lavorato a freddo, peccato che al nord si trova di scarsa qualità e a prezzi irragionevoli


----------



## Foglia (19 Gennaio 2022)

Sono come i bambini, top cioccolato al latte! Seguito da quello (sempre al latte) con riso soffiato, noci, cioccolato bianco e da ultimo fondente, aromatizzato o no. Unica eccezione col caffè: allora è di rigore fondente


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2022)

Solo fondente..niente nocciole
Aggiungo che odio le nocciole, il nick è colpa di @Lostris


----------



## ologramma (19 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Solo fondente..niente nocciole
> Aggiungo che odio le nocciole, il nick è colpa di @Lostris


non ci posso credere che odi le nocciole , la cioccolate al latte ti si scoglie in bocca e poi mastichi le nocciole piano piano e amalgamando il tuo mandi giù che goduria . Scritto già, anche stasera solito piccolo pezzo di torrone alla gianduia con nocciole per finire la cena  , manca l'altra cosa ma mi adeguo come dice il proverbio  così o pomi


----------



## omicron (19 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Solo fondente..niente nocciole
> Aggiungo che odio le nocciole, il nick è colpa di @Lostris


Fallo da te
Sciogli il cioccolato fondente
Mescoli alle nocciole e poi fai freddare
Neanche parente di quelli che si comprano


----------



## Lostris (19 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Fallo da te
> Sciogli il cioccolato fondente
> Mescoli alle nocciole e poi fai freddare
> Neanche parente di quelli che si comprano


Ma se non le piacciono le nocciole


----------



## omicron (19 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma se non le piacciono le nocciole


Ah non ti piacciono a prescindere 
Pensavo con la cioccolata


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ho portato in ufficio una borsa piena di cioccolata della kinder
> i miei colleghi felicissimi
> lo stesso quando avevo portato le uova di pasqua
> a me non piace, io preferisco cioccolata fondente dal 70% in su
> voi che cioccolata mangiate?


tutto.   quello superfondente meglio nei dolci che al dente così.    l'ovetto Kinder ha sempre il suo perchè


----------



## omicron (19 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto.   quello superfondente meglio nei dolci che al dente così.    l'ovetto Kinder ha sempre il suo perchè


Sei onnivoro


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2022)

molto.  alcune malelingue un tempo ironizzavano sul triplete gelato:  cioccolato bianco, cioccolato al latte e cioccolato fondente.   se capita, anche quello all'arancia.  ma qui lo trovo raramente


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il pocket coffee non è dolcissimo?


non ci ho mai fatto caso.   credo che il più dolce in assoluto sia il Mon Cherì.


----------



## Cattivik (20 Gennaio 2022)

Prediligo il fondente... se ad esempio in montagna o in giro in bici qualcuno mi offre un quadratino al latte non disdegno... fondente con arancia il top... poi mi piacciono molto anche gli After Eight

Cattivik...

PS cioccolato fuso... ho qualche idea sul come usarlo....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Gennaio 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Prediligo il fondente... se ad esempio in montagna o in giro in bici qualcuno mi offre un quadratino al latte non disdegno... fondente con arancia il top... poi mi piacciono molto anche gli After Eight
> 
> Cattivik...
> 
> PS cioccolato fuso... ho qualche idea sul come usarlo....


Gli after eight sono favolosi


----------



## ivanl (20 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Gli after eight sono favolosi


----------



## Marjanna (20 Gennaio 2022)

La Nocciolata della Rigoni di Asiago. La vendono anche in bustine, prendi una bustina la metti sopra la stufa per poco, e poi fai colare il contenuto su una fetta di pane, fetta biscottata o dove ti pare. Buonissima


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La Nocciolata della Rigoni di Asiago. La vendono anche in bustine, prendi una bustina la metti sopra la stufa per poco, e poi fai colare il contenuto su una fetta di pane, fetta biscottata o dove ti pare. Buonissima


Dove ti pare potrebbe essere un Consiglio per @Etta


----------



## Etta (20 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dove ti pare potrebbe essere un Consiglio per @Etta


A me piace solo al latte però.


----------



## Cattivik (20 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dove ti pare potrebbe essere un Consiglio per @Etta


... se vuoi ti faccio un disegnino io...

Cattivik Picasso

Ps in disegno avevo 3... Forse è meglio passare alla pratica...


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Gennaio 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... se vuoi ti faccio un disegnino io...
> 
> Cattivik Picasso
> 
> Ps in disegno avevo 3... Forse è meglio passare alla pratica...


Una breve spiegazione?


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ho portato in ufficio una borsa piena di cioccolata della kinder
> i miei colleghi felicissimi
> lo stesso quando avevo portato le uova di pasqua
> a me non piace, io preferisco cioccolata fondente dal 70% in su
> voi che cioccolata mangiate?


Kinder e cioccolato nello stesso post non vanno d'accordo.
Alcune marche del Belgio sono strepitose.


----------



## Cattivik (21 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Una breve spiegazione?


sostituisci fetta di pane o fetta biscottata con qualche parte del corpo di lei e/o lui

Cattivik anatomosessuologo

PS... che poi vien da se sostiuire biscottata con biscottone... 

PS... per il ps sopra è vietatissimo mordere!!!

PS... la panna montata è passata di moda...


----------

